# A&M Wood Specialty Luthiers day this sunday



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones told me about it, and I would love to go but I just cant. Its this Sunday from 1-4pm (January 14th).

Here is the website:
http://www.amwoodinc.com/canada/instrumentFrame.html

Looks like there will be some fine guitar building talent... and I cant go! Ugh..

AJC


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

Really! Well, hmm, looks like I'm going to have to figure out a way to get there. I live in Kitchener, so I'm pretty close.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So, did anyone go? Lowtones??

Wish it was this weekend, I will be down in Toronto Friday to Sunday.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> So, did anyone go? Lowtones??
> 
> Wish it was this weekend, I will be down in Toronto Friday to Sunday.
> 
> AJC


Unfortunately not. I had company all afternoon so I didn't make it. The good news is ,they are only an hour and a half away.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I recently purchased a Buffer from Stewmac. I'm not impressed by the quality of the casting but man does it ever do a fantastic job. Glass like finish:banana:


 Lowtones, was this supposed to be a separate thread? Some guys may not see it in here.

Thats prettyhard core for polishing, I am sure its amazing. For my relatively small # of guitars I am still using a 6" hand held cloth wheel in a high speed drill, with rouge (the white stuff finer than the red) for my final polish.

I am using some CIL automotive paste polish pre buffing wheel, but unfortunately after 17 years (yes, I bought the can in 1989 or 90') the can is almost used up. Hope I can find something similar. I hate changing products when something works for so long, so well.

What are you using for rubbing out the finish before the buffing wheel hits it? I generally go from sprayed finish (where I am using 320 between coats) to a light level with 400 wet, then 800 wet and 1200 wet. The polish and finaly buff.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Lowtones, was this supposed to be a separate thread? Some guys may not see it in here.
> 
> Thats prettyhard core for polishing, I am sure its amazing. For my relatively small # of guitars I am still using a 6" hand held cloth wheel in a high speed drill, with rouge (the white stuff finer than the red) for my final polish.
> 
> ...


LOL, yes it was supposed to a seperate thread. Oh well I'm sure they will see it in here and think that I'm being an A hole for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> LOL, yes it was supposed to a seperate thread. Oh well I'm sure they will see it in here and think that I'm being an A hole for hijacking your thread.


I moved your post to a new thread, for you. :wave:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I moved your post to a new thread, for you. :wave:


Thanks Jeff. :wave:


----------

